# Question on Fitting



## bow88 (Nov 15, 2005)

I decided the next shotgun I buy must come close to fitting out-of-the-box. Recently I shouldered a Citori, SBE, Gold Fusion and found them to shoulder very well with me seeing little or no rib. These guns had one thing in common. A very high rib. My guess is because of my build and neck length I find a high rib more comfortable because I don't have to lower my head to the stock. I would guess a gun with more drop in the stock would accomplish the same thing. I might also mention I am right-handed but left eye dominant and for that reason I shoot left-handed. Does anyone else find the high rib guns to fit better or is it just me. BTW, I realize it would be ideal to have a gun custom fitted to me but I haven't gone this route as of yet. Thanks for any thoughts.

Al (Bow)


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Another important thing to shotgun fiting is to put the butt end of the stock in the crevace of your arm by your elbow. Then outstretch your arm and put your finger on the trigger. Your pointer finger should stretch about a half inch past the trigger towards your barrel. If your finger goes much further or much shorter you will no doubt develop some poor shooting habits in that you will either need to reach out to pull the trigger or if it is too short you will be pulling the shot with the middle of your pointer finger... that is no good.
Good luck and give it a try.


----------

